# تصميم وتصنيع وصيانة قوالب حقن البلاستيك



## islamdesing (5 سبتمبر 2014)

انا المهندس اسلام السيد خريج هندسة بنها قسم ميكانيكا انتاج 2011 
انا قررت ان اتعلم كيفية نصميم قالب الصب لاى منتج بلاستيك بس للأسف الموضوع صعب من حيث توافر المعلومات فى هذا المجال وكأنة سر من الاسرار الحربية لايوجد مركز فى مصر بيدرس تصميم الاسطمبات ولاحتى جامعة وحتى المواقع على الانترنت فقيرة بالمعلومات ......
لذلك قررت ان نفتح هذة النافذة للتواصل من أجل تعلم شىء يفيد المهندسين فى تحديات سوق العمل 
لذلك ارجوكو (بالله عليكم )اى مهندس يمتكلك فيديو او كتاب (عربى .. انجليزى)محاضرة فى تصميم اسطمبات البلاستيك مايبخلش علينا بيها


----------



## islamdesing (5 سبتمبر 2014)

*اول مشاركة فى هذة النافذة*

انا بتعلم كيفيه تصميم وتصنيع قوالب الحقن على برنامج XN siemans ودا اول تصميم لية على البرنامج يسعدنى انا تكتبو لى رأيكم الفنى حو ل التصميم


----------



## الدويري (31 ديسمبر 2014)

بالتوفيق يارب... خطوة جيدة .. لكن فكر بكيفية لفظ القطعو من القالب.. لهذه القطعة يجب ادخال الدكر بشكل افقي وليس شاقولي والحركة دائرية وليست مستقيمة.. ادخل على اليوتيوب وستجد فكرة هذه القطعة..


----------



## abdulsattar58 (26 يناير 2015)

الرجاء الدخول على الرابط عسى ان تستفاد من المعلومات 

http://lioncotrans.tk/ar/form.html


----------



## المتحدة للصناعات (18 أبريل 2015)

بالتوفيق


----------

